# Two Rolex's and 1 Waltham



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 18, 2011)

:biggrin:Thought I'd upgrade my dress watches just a smidgen, oh and also get a new every day watch. Thanks Gary (CaptG) for the blanks. As always all comments welcome'


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 18, 2011)

Dang! I think I drooled on the keyboard a little!  : )

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 18, 2011)

More Awesomeness


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 18, 2011)

I keep waiting to actually see one of those magnificent creations working, gears turning and hands moving.  Between you, Roy and Gary, I am sure that if it can be done, you two can make it happen.  Beautiful art work thete both of you.
Charles


----------



## terryf (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice pens Roy - will we see a GMT soon??


----------



## thewishman (Apr 18, 2011)

Those are beauties! Gary makes fabulous blanks.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the pretty one with the blue dial, the gold president isn't bad but I've always been a Submariner kind of guy. LOL  They are Sweet as pure cane sugar Roy. nice work on everyone's part.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 18, 2011)

Outstanding work!  Iv been admiring these blanks for a while and was lucky enough to get one of Gary's watch blanks at the MPG.  Hope it turns out half as nice as your.  Great work, both of you!


----------



## CaptG (Apr 18, 2011)

You do those blanks proud Roy.  Very nice work.


----------



## Geppetto (Apr 18, 2011)

Schweeet!


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 18, 2011)

Roy,

Do those keep pretty good time  If I were casting these, they would all be set to 5:00pm!

John


----------



## Curly (Apr 18, 2011)

3 X beautiful.

Pete


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 18, 2011)

wowser! Always liked them watch blanks. Ya done 'em proud, Roy!


----------



## mrburls (Apr 18, 2011)

Very classy looking pens Roy. I think it looks awesome on the Emperor. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 18, 2011)

Those are outstanding. 

Phil


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been looking for a small thin watch that could be used on the top of a custom pen. One of these days maybe.....





ctubbs said:


> I keep waiting to actually see one of those magnificent creations working, gears turning and hands moving. Between you, Roy and Gary, I am sure that if it can be done, you two can make it happen. Beautiful art work thete both of you.
> Charles


----------



## KenV (Apr 18, 2011)

Neat --- and for sure those are showing the correct time twice each day!!!


----------



## corian king (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful work!! I have been wanting to do one of those for awhile.I just haven,t gotten around to it. I really like these..
JIM


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 18, 2011)

Those have to be the best looking watch pens I have seen to date.


----------



## wizard (Apr 19, 2011)

Roy, Awesome!!!! Those are some stunning works of art !! You did a beautiful job. The components go together perfectly. Thank you for showing. Regards, Doc


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 19, 2011)

Outstanding work on both pens and blanks.  Very eye catching.


----------



## turbowagon (Apr 19, 2011)

Those are awesome!  Great job on the pens and photos, Roy!

Gary's blanks look great as always!  I do have one suggestion for Gary:  when positioning the hands, make sure they are in proper alignment.  For example, when the minute hand reads thirty minutes past the hour, the hour hand should be halfway between hours.  Just a small detail, but the watch faces are the focal point of the pens, so I think it's worth it.

Thanks for sharing these!  It's nice to see the Emperors and Imperials making an appearance as well.

- Joe


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 19, 2011)

Joe, good point, I've talked to a friend of mine who is a kewler and he said he sets all his display watches at 10:10 that way the hands are never in the way of a day or date.



turbowagon said:


> Those are awesome! Great job on the pens and photos, Roy!
> 
> Gary's blanks look great as always! I do have one suggestion for Gary: when positioning the hands, make sure they are in proper alignment. For example, when the minute hand reads thirty minutes past the hour, the hour hand should be halfway between hours. Just a small detail, but the watch faces are the focal point of the pens, so I think it's worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptG (Apr 19, 2011)

turbowagon said:


> Those are awesome!  Great job on the pens and photos, Roy!
> 
> Gary's blanks look great as always!  I do have one suggestion for Gary:  when positioning the hands, make sure they are in proper alignment.  For example, when the minute hand reads thirty minutes past the hour, the hour hand should be halfway between hours.  Just a small detail, but the watch faces are the focal point of the pens, so I think it's worth it.
> 
> ...





OKLAHOMAN said:


> Joe, good point, I've talked to a friend of mine who is a kewler and he said he sets all his display watches at 10:10 that way the hands are never in the way of a day or date.
> 
> Good point guys, and noted.  I am in a constant learning curve and attempting to continually improve things.


----------



## Boz (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok I will bite what is a kewler?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 19, 2011)

A kewler is just a few letters different than a jeweler:redface:! They went to kewler school instead of my school which is the school of "Misspelling":wink:




Boz said:


> Ok I will bite what is a kewler?


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 19, 2011)

Amazing pens.


----------



## Kanxrus (Apr 19, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance but I have a few questions as I am new to turning.

1- Are those real watch components?
2- If they are real, are they bent to radius of the tube?
3- What type of pen kit is that?

Beautiful works or art! Absolutely outstanding!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 19, 2011)

*In answer to your questions:*


Kanxrus said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I have a few questions as I am new to turning.
> 
> 1- Are those real watch components? *Yes*
> 2- If they are real, are they bent to radius of the tube?*Yes*
> ...


 *Thank you.*


----------



## U-Turn (Apr 19, 2011)

Strong as nine acres of garlic!!!!


----------



## Tanner (Apr 20, 2011)

Stunning, just stunning!!!


----------



## diamundgem (Apr 20, 2011)

Who is this Capt G and how do I order a blank???


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 20, 2011)

He's Mr. Gary Nicholes and his handel here is CaptG, just send him a PM and leave that space out between Capt and the g:biggrin:.




diamundgem said:


> Who is this Capt G and how do I order a blank???


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 20, 2011)

Great looking stuff, Roy! those are very classy, and quite an eye catching theme.


----------

